# High schools in Perth CBSE \ ICSE



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

I have two kids studying in 9th grade and 7th grade in India. 

Are there any ICSE or CBSE schools in Perth ? I dont want children to miss a year. 
When is the academic year for high schools in Perth - is it Jan to Dec or March to April or September to June
How is the syllabus at local schools as compared to CBSE \ ICSE syllabus? Is is difficult to catch up to the local curriculum?

I understand that most people put children in Private schools. Is it very expensive? 
I understand that high schools are from 5th grade to 12th grade. is that true?
Is there a lot of academic pressure - like our 10th standard board exams here?

Does anyone have experience with migrating with children who are in the high school level. Please do share your experiences.


----------



## anithad (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,
Have you move now? I am in the same situation as you and would like to hear about your experiences


----------



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

*High Schools in Perth*



anithad said:


> Hi,
> Have you move now? I am in the same situation as you and would like to hear about your experiences


Hi Anita
There are public schools and private schools in Perth. Private schools are expensive and the fees are in the Range of AUD 20K per student per year. 
The Public schools are reasonably priced. 

I did a search for best schools in Perth. From the list of top 20, I selected the best public schools and shortlisted a few. 
Many of the schools take students in the local intake area. Thus if you live in the school zone, then the student is admitted to the school. Each of the school websites provide a map with the local intake area. So that is where you need to get accommodation so that you can get admission for your child in the local school. 
Typically the good schools are also in good areas (in terms of safety etc) and also a bit expensive in terms of rent. 


Hope this helps in shortlisting the schools and areas to live in.


----------



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

Also forgot to mention...

ICSE and CBSE schools etc are not likely to be found in WA. 
The schools in Western Australia have curriculum as per WACE.


----------



## anithad (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for your response. I visited Sydney in October and got my children admitted in schools. My daughter will go to a private school and son to a public school. We are moving in Jan and hoping it all works out for us.
Anitha


Hope this helps in shortlisting the schools and areas to live in.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

anithad said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your response. I visited Sydney in October and got my children admitted in schools. My daughter will go to a private school and son to a public school. We are moving in Jan and hoping it all works out for us.
> Anitha
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Anitha, 

I am in a similar situation , with my daugher in 7th std CBSE in India now. We are planning t move o sydney by February . 
Can you please help with the following queries

- How did you manage to get admission in october while visiting ? I was thinking one need a local address to get admisson . Can we apply thorugh net as well ? 
- Abt private school . Is it a catholic school tht your kid is going to ? What is the annual fees ? 
- Since I m also moving to sydeny , could you pleaase help with suggestions for areas were good public schools are known to be there . ( if you are aware ).
would the good public schools be already full ? Will they take in kids mid term?
- Is your child going to be in high school . If so, have u tried the option of selective schools ? 

Sorry about too many qyestions. really worreid about schooling. We do have any known people there. 

Thanks, 
Sh


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

Ausmaan said:


> Also forgot to mention...
> 
> ICSE and CBSE schools etc are not likely to be found in WA.
> The schools in Western Australia have curriculum as per WACE.



Hi , 

Would like to know your experience with the syllabus . Is it tough / easy for CBSE syllabus studied indian kids ? 

Also how easy/difficult for the kids to s cope with the new environment ? Is there a cultural shock experienced? Is there bullying ? 

My daughter is now in 7th std in a CBSE curriculam.Planning to put her in 8th std in sydney by Feb- March 2014 .

Tnx, 
sh


----------



## anithad (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,
Answers inline



I am in a similar situation , with my daugher in 7th std CBSE in India now. We are planning t move o sydney by February . 
Can you please help with the following queries

- How did you manage to get admission in october while visiting ? I was thinking one need a local address to get admisson . Can we apply thorugh net as well ? 

My husband has already moved and taken a house. You are right that local address is a must at least for public schools. Private schools may have some flexibility.

- Abt private school . Is it a catholic school tht your kid is going to ? What is the annual fees ? 

She will go to Loreto, Normanhurst. It is an Independent Catholic school and fees is about 18,000 AUD. There are additional expenses for uniform, books, laptop etc. I am hoping everything together will not cost more than 20K. If you are going on a 457 there is tax benefit on school fees.

- Since I m also moving to sydeny , could you pleaase help with suggestions for areas were good public schools are known to be there . ( if you are aware ).
would the good public schools be already full ? Will they take in kids mid term?
- Is your child going to be in high school . If so, have u tried the option of selective schools ? 

We were asked to try for cherrybrook tech school. Later we decided on Carlingford High and took a house in Epping which falls in it's catchment area. I am not sure about enrolling mid term since we are moving in Jan. You can mail the school and they usually send prompt responses.

Sorry about too many qyestions. really worreid about schooling. We do have any known people there. 

I can completely understand since I went and is still going through the same. We used to live in Sydney before and have lots of friends and contacts. 

Where in India do you live?

Thanks, 
Sh[/QUOTE]


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ausmaan said:


> I have two kids studying in 9th grade and 7th grade in India.
> 
> Are there any ICSE or CBSE schools in Perth ? I dont want children to miss a year.
> When is the academic year for high schools in Perth - is it Jan to Dec or March to April or September to June
> ...


Hi Ausmaan,

Even if ICSE or CBSE schools may not be found in Perth, there should be no problem in enrolling them in the normal WA curriculum. In public schools at least, there's usually no problem enrolling a child in the middle of a school year, as long as you can prove that the child has been enrolled up until then in another school. 
Academic years in Australian schools are usually January - December.
Is ICSE or CBSE an Indian curriculum? I've never heard of it, so I don't know exactly how this compares to an Australian curriculum. But, Australian curriculums for high school are usually much easier than Asian curriculums (I speak from experience, having been schooled in both an Australian and an Asian high school). 

Some private schools are very expensive, but there are some private schools that are more affordable. But in my opinion, in the end, it all comes down to the child. Public schools have good facilities, teachers, and do not lack in the knowledge department. There are a lot of successful people, who beat people from private schools, who have been at public schools. In fact, a great proportion of the people I knew at my public school in Aus did end up going to very good universities.

As for pressure, there is pressure but it's not as great as an Asian school would give to the child. The school doesn't give endless amounts of homework, tests, and deadlines. I'd say it's a much better environment, since the child isn't struggling to juggle everything at once, and they have more time to study and do their assignments properly. 

I had to join an Australian school halfway through the school year too, and it was not difficult to catch up. As long as your child does a lot of self-study and practise, they'll be fine. 

Hope this helped


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot Anitha, 
I am from Cochin, Kerala. Got PR in November. 
My husband is trying to get a posting in Sydney through his current firm . 

tnx, 
Sh


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

Antiha, 

One more quick question . 

My daughter would finish 2 terms of 7th grade in Cochin by the time we move. She turns 13 by June 2014 . My understanding is that she can get admitted to 8th grade in Sydney. (as far as I could infer from the NSW school websites).

Is this a correct understanding ? Or will she end up repeating 7th grade ? 

thanks for your help.

Regards,
Syari


----------



## Spars (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi all, Trying my look with a old thread. Because I'm in a very similar situation. I'm moving to Sydney next month and I have a son who's in grade 6 now. We need to seek mid-year admission for him in a primary school from Oct and also need to seek a high school admission for next year (for grade 7). I saw 2 members in this thread talking about how they tackled this situation. We are also thinking about Epping as an area because of public schools (non-selective) proximity, but are unsure whether we'll get admission for next year (high school/ grade 7). (We also considered Paramatta as an option, but looks like there aren't many public high schools there.)
Any advice and suggestions from your personal experience will greatly benefit us.


----------

